

Apple Working on Smaller, Cheaper iPhone to Combat Android - bakbak
http://www.nytimes.com/external/venturebeat/2011/02/11/11venturebeat-apple-working-on-smaller-cheaper-iphone-to-c-29590.html?ref=technology

======
bakbak
I guess this is going to be game changer - bottom of pyramid at BRIC and other
similar markets is huge and targeting them is a smart move ... i wish apple
replicates this for all their product lines ...

